# My Nintendo Rewards



## Jake (Oct 25, 2017)

It seems My Nintendo has accidentally leaked some rewards for the game. Oops!













*OK Motors cap/jacket:* An item for your character to wear in the Animal Crossing: Pocket Camp game. (Redeemable:  1 time)
*5,000 Bells:* In-game currency that can be used in the Animal Crossing: Pocket Camp game. Bells are used to pay back loans or purchase furniture and clothes.
*Wood/steel/cotton/paper/preserves:* In-game items that can be used in the Animal Crossing: Pocket Camp game. Craft materials are used when ordering products from Re-Tail on the Road.
*50 Leaf Tickets:* Leaf Tickets can be used in the Animal Crossing: Pocket Camp game when you don't have enough materials to craft something or when you use honey, fertilizer, or a throw net. (Redeemable:  1 time)


----------



## Garrett (Oct 25, 2017)

Great stuff. I have a ton of reward coins and nothing to spend them on. 

Until now! (Well, late November)


----------



## shunishu (Oct 25, 2017)

"accidentally" .. ^^;
most my coins expired.. time to save up again i guess


----------



## MrsResetti (Oct 26, 2017)

This is so cool, thank you for sharing!


----------

